# Splitsen in lettergrepen: nabla



## Red Arrow

Ik weet dat je normaal altijd tussen twee medeklinkers splitst, dus in dat geval zou het ''nab-la'' zijn.
Maar nabla wordt toch echt wel uitgesproken als ''na'' (korte a) gevolgd door ''bla'' (ook een korte a), en niet ''nab-la'' of ''nap-la''.

Verandert dit iets aan de splitsing? Of wordt hier helemaal geen rekening mee gehouden?

(Tussen haakjes: nabla is gewoon een omgekeerde delta en is een symbool voor helling in drie of meer dimensies, dus het is wel degelijk een Nederlands woord, ook al staat het niet in de Van Dale)


----------



## Teachinglang

Volgens mij splits je tussen lettergrepen (en dat is dus heel vaak tussen twee medeklinkers), bijvoorbeeld lek-ker. Dus als je na-bla uitspreekt (met de lettergrepen 'na' en 'bla') zal je het ook wel zo splitsen gok ik?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

*Woorden afbreken* in de leidraad van de Woordenlijst.


----------



## Teachinglang

Ik zat die leidraad van de Woordenlijst te lezen en die geeft inderdaad aan dat het om lettergrepen gaat. Dan zou je dus denken na-bla, als de lettergrepen inderdaad 'na' en 'bla' zijn. Er staat echt ook in dat erop gelet moet worden bij het afbreken dat er "(c) geen verkeerde uitspraak opgeroepen wordt (dus niet _prog·ramma,_ maar wel _pro·gramma)_". En aangezien je zegt dat nabla met een korte ɑ in de eerste lettergreep wordt uitgesproken, is een splitsing als nab-la misschien handig om dit niet te verwarren met een lange a: door de open lettergreep die je krijgt met de splitsing na-bla. Just a thought!


----------



## Hans Molenslag

_Nabla_ rijmt in het Nederlands op _tabla_ (het indiase muziekinstrument). De eerste lettergreep is wel degelijk open en de juiste afbreking is na-bla.


----------



## Teachinglang

Ik ken het woord verder niet, maar als de eerste lettergreep open is dan is de juiste afbreking inderdaad na-bla!


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik bedoelde uiteraard ''splitsen in lettergrepen'', niet zinsdelen.


Teachinglang said:


> Ik zat die leidraad van de Woordenlijst te lezen en die geeft inderdaad aan dat het om lettergrepen gaat. Dan zou je dus denken na-bla, als de lettergrepen inderdaad 'na' en 'bla' zijn. Er staat echt ook in dat erop gelet moet worden bij het afbreken dat er "(c) geen verkeerde uitspraak opgeroepen wordt (dus niet _prog·ramma,_ maar wel _pro·gramma)_". En aangezien je zegt dat nabla met een korte ɑ in de eerste lettergreep wordt uitgesproken, is een splitsing als nab-la misschien handig om dit niet te verwarren met een lange a: door de open lettergreep die je krijgt met de splitsing na-bla. Just a thought!





Hans M. said:


> _Nabla_ rijmt in het Nederlands op _tabla_ (het indiase muziekinstrument). De eerste lettergreep is wel degelijk open en de juiste afbreking is na-bla.


Wel, volgens deze link is de eerste a in nabla inderdaad lang: nabla - Wiktionary
Dus dan is de splitsing overduidelijk ''na-bla''.

Aan de faculteit Bio-ingenieurswetenschappen aan de universiteit van Leuven zegt iedereen het nochtans met twee korte a's. Zeer verraderlijke spelling. (maar naabla zou onlogischer zijn)


----------



## bibibiben

Ook op Forvo is nabla met open lettergreep te vinden: Uitspraak van nabla: Hoe wordt nabla uitgesproken in het Frans, Portugees, Nederlands, Duits, Italiaans. Dus het woord niet afbreken zoals _ablatief_ (ab-latief) maar zoals _nablaten_ (na-blaten).


----------

